# Zoom lecture: "Price, Size & Density: Dublin housing in an EU context",



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2022)

the Statistical & Social Inquiry Society of Ireland invites you to attend the third Ordinary Meeting of its 175th session, where this year's Barrington Lecture will take place. This meeting will take place online, using the Zoom platform, at 4.30pm on Thursday January 27th. To register for this webinar, please [broken link removed] or copy and paste the link at the bottom of this email into your browser. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the webinar.

The lecture, entitled "*Price, Size & Density: Dublin housing in an EU context*", will be given by Dr. Paul Kilgarriff, of the Luxembourg Institute of Socio-Economic Research. An abstract is given below and a draft paper is available at this link. As ever, non-members are welcome to attend and participate in the discussion and we hope that you would circulate to others who may be interested so that they may also register their interest and attend on the day.


_Abstract: The current discussions and analysis around housing in Ireland lack a detailed analysis of the relationship between house size and prices in Ireland. Related to house size is the density of an area. In this paper I contribute a measure of price per square metre (ppsm) for housing. Using web-scraped data a kriging methodology is used to interpolate a ppsm at the Small Area level for Dublin and its commuter area. Results show that the highest ppsm is located around the city centre. Houses however in these areas are smaller compared to areas south of the city where ppsm remains high as well as house size. Exploring affordability shows that households can trade-off distance to the central business district (CBD) in exchange for a lower ppsm and higher house size. Properties over 90m2 remain unaffordable even for households in the 75th percentile of disposable incomes. Using radial analysis along with scaling to control for city size, comparisons in population density and building heights are made between Dublin, Vienna, Copenhagen and Paris. Controlling for city size, the analysis highlights the low density nature of Dublin and limited quantity of living space when compared to the other cities. Solutions are required to increase the supply of living space around the CBD in an attempt to improve affordability._


----------

